# Problème de disque dur (?) sur PowerMac G5



## -Tatooine- (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je possède un PowerMac G5 2*2 GHz et il y a quelques temps, il n'a plus voulu redémarrer : écran gris qui mouline à l'infini. En réinstallant le système, l'ordi a remarché, puis le problème est revenu assez vite.
J'ai donc suspecté un problème de disque, et j'ai acheté un WD Caviar Blue 500 Go Sata III pour mettre le système dessus. Je l'installe (pas un problème ici car démonté/remonté plusieurs fois pour être sûr, et j'ai testé les baies 1 et 2) et en démarrant sur le DVD d'install. de Mac OSX, le disque n'est pas reconnu dans l'utilitaire de disque, on ne voit que le lecteur CD 

Donc là je ne sais plus trop quoi faire et j'en appelle à votre aide 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

PS : le disque acheté n'est pas défaillant car testé sur un PC et là il est reconnu sans souci.


----------



## Goliath (21 Avril 2011)

...t'as essayé avec un autre utilitaire que "Utilitaire de disques"?... ou à la limite essaye de le reformater en ntfs à partir de windows...


----------



## Al_Copett (22 Avril 2011)

Juste une remarque sur l'installation d'un SATA III.

Il doit y avoir un petit cavalier à placer sur l'arrière de ton disque dur *SATA III* car le contrôleur disque de ta machine est un *SATA I* (1,5 Gbps). C'est peut-être la raison pour laquelle ton disque dur n'est pasreconnu par ta machine.

Si cela n'apparait pas sur le disque dur, tu trouveras tous les détails en suivant ce lien :
http://wdc-fr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5492#jumper

PS : Vérifies bien qu'il s'agit du bon type de disque dur.


----------



## -Tatooine- (30 Avril 2011)

merci pour ta réponse Al_Copett, je crois bien que tu as trouvé la solution à mon problème 
mais par contre, où trouver un cavalier pour mettre sur les pins ?? 
(le dd est vendu sans cavalier...)


----------



## Al_Copett (1 Mai 2011)

De la chance : Si tu as un petit magazin d'informatique près de chez toi, ils t'en vendrons bien un ou deux pour un  ou si ils sont sympas te le refilerons gratis. 
Au pire un magazin de composants élecroniques doit avoir cela de stock à  coup sur.

 De mauvaises fréquentations : Une connaissance PCiste qui bricole dans sa machine en aura certainement un à te donner.


----------



## iMacounet (2 Mai 2011)

Mais les disques S-ATA sont dépourvus de jumpers.


----------



## Al_Copett (3 Mai 2011)

Il en faut au moins 1 pour configurer un disque SATA II qui est connecté sur un contrôleur SATA I.
Tu peux vérifier en utilisant le lien que j'ai mis dans mon post précedent du 22/04 ou celui qui suit et qui est relatif aux 2 WD Caviar Green que j'ai dans mon PowerMac http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1337/c/130/p/227,294

Idem pour 2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 que j'ai sur mon bureau.


----------



## beatloop (15 Novembre 2012)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Il en faut au moins 1 pour configurer un disque SATA II qui est connecté sur un contrôleur SATA I.
> Tu peux vérifier en utilisant le lien que j'ai mis dans mon post précedent du 22/04 ou celui qui suit et qui est relatif aux 2 WD Caviar Green que j'ai dans mon PowerMac http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1337/c/130/p/227,294
> 
> Idem pour 2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 que j'ai sur mon bureau.



MERCI !!! Tu me sauves la vie !
J'étais sur le point de renvoyer le disque caviar blue 500Go SATA III que je viens de recevoir. C'est bien une incompatibilité du SATA III avec les PowerMac G5. Avec le cavalier sur la seconde rangée de pins ça fonctionne au poil !


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2012)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Il en faut au moins 1 pour configurer un disque SATA II qui est connecté sur un contrôleur SATA I.
> Tu peux vérifier en utilisant le lien que j'ai mis dans mon post précedent du 22/04 ou celui qui suit et qui est relatif aux 2 WD Caviar Green que j'ai dans mon PowerMac http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1337/c/130/p/227,294
> 
> Idem pour 2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 que j'ai sur mon bureau.



Un chose que j'ignorais totalement !


----------



## KERRIA (17 Novembre 2012)

Du temps des SCSI et IDE tous les disques étaient ainsi et lorsqu'il s'agissait de mettre 2 DD à la chaine il fallait chercher l'adressage avec ces cavaliers...il y avait d'ailleurs un schéma au dos des disques....


Le Bon Soir


----------



## Invité (18 Novembre 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Du temps des SCSI et IDE tous les disques étaient ainsi et lorsqu'il s'agissait de mettre 2 DD à la chaine il fallait chercher l'adressage avec ces cavaliers...il y avait d'ailleurs un schéma au dos des disques....
> 
> 
> Le Bon Soir



C'est bien pour ça que j'étais surpris d'en voir sur du Sata.


----------



## KERRIA (5 Décembre 2012)

ben oui hein !..j'ai là sous les yeux deux "sata" dénués de ce système et un "IDE" également dépourvu...

ça vient pas d'une non reconnaissance de l'adressage dans la chaîne le problème.....
...j'ai déjà eu cet ennui..mais comment diable...faire appel aux souvenirs..

A bientôt si j'ai un idée...

Le Bon Soir


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Du temps des SCSI et IDE tous les disques étaient ainsi et lorsqu'il s'agissait de mettre 2 DD à la chaine il fallait chercher l'adressage avec ces cavaliers...il y avait d'ailleurs un schéma au dos des disques....
> 
> 
> Le Bon Soir



Enfin pour le SCSI c'était plus simple, on donnait un numéro de device à chacun (de 0 à 7 en SCSI 1/2, puis 0 à 15 ensuite en SCSI 3, etc ...). Pour l'IDE c'était cette infâme notion de maitre/esclave ...


----------

